# Teach a Man to Fish and He'll Eat Like a King!



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My younger son Nate and I fished one of our local hangouts for a Fishing Tournament.
The 3rd Annual Bryan Bennett Memorial Fishing Tournament held on the Gulf State Pier in Gulf Shores, AL.
It was a beautiful day for fishing and hobnobbing with friends and acquaintances, it was also a slow yet productive day of fishing.
We didn't win any prizes, but we took home a cooler full of tasty fish.



Pretty slow day for most of the Tourney species categories, but some others cooperated.
Mainly Atlantic Spadefish, what we call saltwater Bream.
Great fight for it's size, very powerful fish,and it just happens to taste a lot like Flounder.
We put a pretty good number of them in our cooler, too many, so many we later decided we didn't want to clean all of them.
So we culled all but 28 of the largest, gave the other 24+ away, and called it good.
We also had a fat Speck and Pompano in the mix... Mmmmmm yummy fishies!



Now the best part of knowing how to fish is eating them, and eating we are doing for next few nights, eating like Kings!
Grilled, smoked, fried, baked, broiled, blackened and even fish en papillote, any way ya fix'em they taste great.
Tonight I grilled'em, some with Cajun Blackening and some with Lemon Pepper.
Wow, nothing but chewing, lip smacking sounds of satisfaction for about 30 minutes while the meal was devoured.

*Menu*
Grilled Spades, Speck and Pomp, blackened or lemon pepper
Hashbrowns, with chopped onion, minced green chile and Rotel
Salad with Cashews and Asian Ginger dressing











*Money $hot*

Blackened Pompano with Hashbrowns and Salad


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks delicious !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank guys!

Come back around tonite, I'm cooking more Spades Asian style.
Sauce will be Soy based with garlic/ginger/green onion.
Still trying to decide whether to steam or deep fry the fish.
Maybe some lemongrass stuffed if steamed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going.....man I cringe looking at all that fishing gear laying around that pier!!! No wonder so much crap gets stolen on the piers!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Oh man that looks amazing. I'm gonna try doing them whole. Never done it


----------

